# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Πιστόλι θερμού αέρα

## mariosv

Καλησπέρα, έχω ένα πιστόλι θερμού αέρα από το Lidl μάρκας Parkside phlg 2000 b1 το οποίο ξαφνικά δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου. Μιας και από το service του μου είπαν οτι θα μου αποστείλουν καινούριο και το παλιό να το πετάξω, είπα και εγώ να το επεξεργαστώ λιγάκι. Ανοίγοντάς το, δεν αντίκρισα κάποιο ιδιαίτερα πολύπλοκο κύκλωμα. Έτσι σκέφτηκα να μετρήσω μερικά πράγματα με το πολύμετρο μήπως βρω που είναι η βλάβη. Περισσότερο από περιέργεια μιας και θα μου το αντικαταστήσουν έτσι και αλλιώς. Οι αντιστάσεις ( έχει δύο σκάλες θερμοκρασίας ) μου δίνουν αποτέλεσμα στα Ohms, και σκέφτομαι οτι πιθανών να μην έχουν πρόβλημα. Παρατήρησα όμως ότι στο τέλος τους και πριν καταλήξουν στην έξοδο προς το φις της πρίζας έχουν το "εξαρτηματάκι" που βλέπετε πιο κάτω. Μετρώντας τις αντιστάσεις σε Ohms πριν από αυτό, μου δείχνει αποτέλεσμα, αλλά μετά από αυτό, όχι. Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό;
IMAG0479.jpg 
Επάνω του αναγράφει τα εξής:
SHENG PING
SPF 188
TF 192 oC
10A 250V
15A 125V
Εκεί που γράφω οC εννοώ το βαθμοί Κελσίου

Υγ. Δεν έχω κάποιες ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις και ίσως να μην σας τα περιγράφω και σωστά. Είμαι πρόθυμος όμως για ερωτήσεις και διορθώσεις.
Σας ευχαριστώ εξ' αρχής!

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Διοδος ειναι
αν βάλεις το πολύμετρο στα Ω και το κόκκινο στο πόδι από τη μεριά των αντιστάσεων και το μαύρο στη μύτη κανονικά πρέπει να δείξει. 
Αν όχι είναι καμένο

----------


## katmadas

> Διοδος ειναι
> αν βάλεις το πολύμετρο στα Ω και το κόκκινο στο πόδι από τη μεριά των αντιστάσεων και το μαύρο στη μύτη κανονικά πρέπει να δείξει. 
> Αν όχι είναι καμένο


Δεν νομιζω φιλε να ειναι διοδος...
Δηλαδη απο που το εβγαλες αυτο???
Τελωσπαντων ενοητε οτι ειναι αισθητηριο θερμοκρασιας....
Να και ενα datasheet που βρηκα προχειρο --->δαδασεετ<----
Τωρα για να το δοκιμασεις θα πρεπει να το ζεστανεις με ενα αναπτηρα και να δεις αν κοβει η αν ειναι μονιμα ανοιχτο.
Δεν σου προτηνω κατι αλλο γιατι οπως λες εισαι αρχαριος και το ρευμα γενικα δεν αστειευετε...

----------


## mariosv

Η περίπτωση του *info@kalarakis.com* δεν μου έδωσε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα.
Τώρα, στην περίπτωση του *katmadas*, θέλει πολλή ώρα να το κάνω με τον αναπτήρα; Για να μην του κάνω ζημιά. Πάντως για 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα που το έκανα, δεν είδα να κάνει κύκλωμα.
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το "παρακάμψουμε" για να δούμε αν φταίει αυτό; Σε τι χρησιμεύει στο πιστόλι αυτό;

Θα ήθελα να ακούσω και άλλες προτάσεις, ασχέτως αν μπορώ να τις πραγματοποιήσω λόγω ότι δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις. Να μαθαίνουμε κιόλας κάτι καινούριο...

----------


## katmadas

Πως το μετρησες αν κανει κυκλωμα?
Αυτο κανονικα χωρις να το ζεστανεις θα επρεπε να κανει κυκλωμα...
Ενοητε οτι σε προστατευει απο το να μην παρει φωτια το πιστολι στο χερι σου με απλα λογια.

----------


## katmadas

Αν δεν κανει επαφη παρε με 50 λεπτα ενα:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Microtem...item27bc7c26f1

----------


## mariosv

Έτσι το μετράω, δεν νομίζω να κάνω κάτι λάθος
IMAG0481.jpgIMAG0482.jpg

- Θεωρητικά, ή τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με τη λογική μου, αυτό το "εξαρτηματάκι" θα κλείσει τη συσκευή αν υπερβεί κάποια θερμοκρασία ώστε να αποφευχθεί η πυρκαγιά. Τώρα, αν αυτό παρακαμφθεί ώστε να δοκιμάσω αν η συσκευή λειτουργεί για χρονικό διάστημα των 2-3 δευτερολέπτων, θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα; Ώστε να σιγουρευτώ ότι είναι αυτό και να αγοράσω καινούριο.

----------


## katmadas

Σωστα μετρας φιλε.
Το εξαρτημα ειναι για ανακυκλωση.
Παρηγγειλε ενα αφου δεν το βιαζεσε κιολας...
Κατα τα αλλα καλυτερα να μην πηραματιστεις παραπανω παρακαμπτοντας τον(ειδικα αν δεν εχεις ιδιαιρερες γνωσεις οπως λες).

----------


## mariosv

> Κατα τα αλλα καλυτερα να μην πηραματιστεις παραπανω παρακαμπτοντας τον(ειδικα αν δεν εχεις ιδιαιρερες γνωσεις οπως λες).


Χμμμμ... τι ιδιαίτερο χρειάζεται για να το κάνω; Εκτός το να προσέξω μην πάθω ηλεκτροπληξία; Άσχετος άσχετος αλλά κάποιες γνώσεις βασικές, θεωρώ οτι τι έχω μιας και το συγκεκριμένο είναι κάτι απλό!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν το μέρος της αντίστασης και το θερμικό ασφαλείας είναι εντάξει ... δεν είδες και τους διακόπτες ? ... η κάνε σειριακό έλεγχο από την αρχή της μπρίζας με πολύμετρο

----------


## katmadas

> Αν το μέρος της αντίστασης και το θερμικό ασφαλείας είναι εντάξει ... δεν είδες και τους διακόπτες ? ... η κάνε σειριακό έλεγχο από την αρχή της μπρίζας με πολύμετρο


Γεια σου Πετρο.
Με τα λεγομενα του Μαριου ο θερμικος χαλασε....

Τωρα φιλε για το πως να τον παρακαμψεις δεν εχω ιδεα..........................................!!!!  !!!!!!!!
Γεια να σκεφτω λιγο..... :Think:

----------


## mariosv

Το αφαίρεσα από το κύκλωμα και το πιστόλι δουλεύει κανονικά. Άρα αυτό έφταιγε 100%.
Τώρα, αν κάνω παραγγελία από το link του e-bay που αναφέρατε πριν, αξίζει για τα χρήματα που θα δώσω ή να ψάξω έξω στην αγορά;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν βλέπω το "δύσκολο" για να το παρακάμψει (απλά μετά το θερμικό τροφοδοσία από το ίδιο καλώδιο που είναι πριν το θερμικό ) . εννοείται θα το κάνει για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα μόνο δοκιμή . ( αν η αντίσταση είναι εκτός πλαισίου και εκτός του ανεμιστήρα που είναι απαραίτητος ) . Τέτοια θερμικά υπάρχουν άφθονα στα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών

----------


## KOKAR

η θερμική ασφάλεια πρεπει να αντικατασταθεί !
μην το δουλεύεις χωρίς αυτήν, ο κατασκευαστής ξέρει γιατί την έβαλε !

----------


## mariosv

Ναι, θα αντικατασταθεί! Αύριο κιόλας θα βγω για ψάξιμο. Απλά αν είναι εύκολο να μου πείτε πώς το ζητάω, γιατί θα μιλήσω και τηλεφωνικά με κάποια καταστήματα.

----------


## mariosv

Κάνει αυτή εδώ; http://stathisnet.gr/ProductDetails/...99%CE%95%CE%A3

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι κάνει , εφόσον συμφωνεί στα χαρακτηριστικά 250v - 10 A .

----------


## mariosv

Αντικατέστησα την καμμένη θερμική ασφάλεια και τώρα δουλεύει κανονικά!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας!

----------


## supermanboy

> Αντικατέστησα την καμμένη θερμική ασφάλεια και τώρα δουλεύει κανονικά!
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας!


Μπράβο όμως και σε εσένα Μάριε που είχες την όρεξη να ψάξεις και να δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## gianndats

Μπράβο παιδιά.
Ένα ευχαριστώ απο εμένα σε όλους.
Με γλιτώσατε απο 20€ για αντικατάσταση θερμοπίστολου,
αφου κι εμένα του Lidl εχθές έπαθε τα ίδια ακριβώς,
έψαχνα τωρα να δω πόσο το είχα αγοράσει και έπεσα τυχαία στη συζήτηση σας,
άλλαξα τώρα μόλις τη θερμική ασφάλεια και όλα κομπλέ.
Να τονίσω οτι εμένα κάηκε 1-2 λεπτά μετά που του σύνδεσα το ακροφύσιο το στρογγυλό που βγάζει μισό πάχος αέρα,
οπότε αυτό το ακριφύσιο μάλλον προκαλεί υπερθέρμανση τόση που καίει μέχρι και τη θερμική ασφάλεια,
οπότε μακριά από αυτό το ακροφύσιο, προκαλει υπερθέρμανση!

----------

